# Dinorwic Quarry, A5 to A7 inclines March 2011



## 4737carlin (Apr 26, 2011)

Went back to Dinorwic on Monday for another look around sections id not been to before, my third trip here. This time inclines A5 A6 and A7 as seen here from 1967, pic taken from the great Slate Industry of North and Mid Wales site
http://www.penmorfa.com/Slate/Dinorwic-1967.htm







Pic taken from the Mills on the Village level





My target, the drum house on the horizon towards the right





Today the incline carries cables from the power station, i guess the metal on top is a lightning conductor? gradient 1 in 3.8 aint to bad





You can see this telegrah poles in the first pic on the left, this seems to be the only one left standing, the rest have been cut down





Nice view across to snowdon





Bottom of A6





Not much left of the drum house here





A6 with a gradient of 1 in 2.2





Mooching around the levels on the way up




















A7, 1 in 2.2 i was fucked now lol





As far as i was going....





Only when i got up here i seen more inclines you couldnt see from the bottom, and here was me thinking as i was at the top, in reality this is 1600 ft above see level when in all it goes on to 2300






Swallow level





Took some steps when i could find them back down!





In all i was about there for around 4 to 5 hours from leaving the car to getting back and in reality only covered a small part of the location


----------



## JIM123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice pics, found this place for the first time last year & spent a couple of days up there! Love the Australia level buildings and the train tracks disappearing into the grass.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 27, 2011)

Good stuff, although I don't envy you! I think I got to the point where your images start, looked up and though f**k going any further!!

Mind you, we had done Snowdon the day before.. That was my excuse!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 27, 2011)

4737 Carlin Sir !!! A crackin' report !! I visited Llanberis for the first time last year (principly to do the bomb store) but with 7 days there this was also high on the adgenda !!! However in true Welsh tradition it pissed down continually all week so i never got any higher than the lower levels. Thanks for showing me what i missed and all in lovely spring sunshine...............I hate you !!!!


----------



## Newage (Apr 27, 2011)

Great shots there mate, "YOU ARE THE DADDY"

Cheers Newage


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 27, 2011)

The scale of the place is shown well in your pics, and good work trekking up there to get the pictures!


----------



## King Al (Apr 27, 2011)

Interesting place that, nice one 4737carlin


----------



## Neosea (Apr 27, 2011)

Brilliant mate


----------

